# James Krenov router shaper..what brand is this?



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

HI Guys,
i was reading the James Krenov´s book the art of cabinetmaking,and he shows in the book the router/shaper that he uses,and says that is an italian model that can spin up to 12.000rpm,now i´m italian and i never seen that small shaper before,anyone recognize the brand?i post some pics of the pages..


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

This caption says it is an itallion model, the motor looks like a off-shelf-1 to2 hp of the 20~30s era. Google Popular Mechaincs (they have 99% of them) and you can see similar designs.

Baker


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

i see an "S" on the motor,i think that i have seen that mark before but i can´t connect with the brand..


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

If there is an "S" - eyes not as good as yours - look up the eary corporate symbols for Seimans.


----------



## woodie26 (May 31, 2009)

I think that's a Inca. Don't think they are made any more.
Larry


----------



## maurosnickare (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi Larry,
inca is a swiss brand,on the book they say it is a italian made shaper..i have seen many inca machinery here in europe and none look like that one..


----------



## mrlprl (Dec 1, 2013)

*Italian Router*

Yep, it's Italian, not available currently in the US. Nicely made, heavy spindle. A fellow named Bob Sperber had a number of them imported to the US with a remachined head and a collet chuck. I bought one twenty+ years ago and like it for the reasons Krenov did, BUT, and this is a big but, the bearings are NOT sealed, and have to be repacked on a regular basis. I've been unable to contact Sperber, but I think he lives somewhere in Vermont.

That's all I know

Tony


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tony.

Thanks for that additional information.


----------

